# Ex-CFLer/Ex-NFLer now with CAF in Afghanistan



## ark (7 Mar 2006)

> KANDAHAR, Afghanistan - When Nigel Williams retired from the Canadian Football League three years ago, he thought it would be the last time he'd pull on a helmet.
> 
> Now he wears one to work every day, made of Kevlar and designed to stop bullets and shrapnel instead of opposing tacklers.
> 
> ...



http://server09.densan.ca/archivenews/060307/npt/060307ab.htm

Searched his name on the forum but found nothing.


----------



## kilekaldar (7 Mar 2006)

Was in Basic and my Sig 3's with Nigel, he's a great guy and a great soldier and Signaller.
I'm not sure that I would have graduated my 3's without him pushing me on during the final field ex.

Take care Big Man, and keep your head down!


Shortsleeves

_Experience is a hard teacher, in that she gives the test first and the lesson after_


----------



## tomahawk6 (7 Mar 2006)

Canada's Pat Tilman.


----------



## The Gues-|- (7 Mar 2006)

Yep, not the only ex-CFL'er either...
http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lf/English/6_1_1_1.asp?id=723


----------



## RCD (9 Mar 2006)

What an inspiration
would help in recruiting


----------



## 3rd Horseman (9 Mar 2006)

There have been several world and national class sports players in our army. The guns have several from the CFL, three officers that I served with in the guns have played pro ball for Montreal, Saskatchewan and Toronto. We also have National and world rugby, curling and bobsledders. Just ask around they are amongst you.


----------

